
Ask HN: How does a modern BI/Analytics look like? - whatwasmypwd
Hello.<p>I&#x27;ve made a transfer from freelance programming (good tools, but culture is not for me) to corporate analytics (better culture, atrocious tooling).<p>There&#x27;s lot of spreadsheet maintenance, some of them are getting slowly ported to ancient OBIEE 10, but process is slow and on top of that we&#x27;re migrating ETL DB and there&#x27;s whole lot of 500 cols table filled with logic and complete ignorance of datatypes (90% storage are strings). Have I told you about lack of docs?<p>I can see lots of issues with that but maybe that&#x27;s inexperience with intelligence tech. Nonetheless, I expressed my concerns to the superiors and they said they&#x27;re really happy to look into ideas for improvement.<p>That&#x27;s what lead me here, could you tell me what can be though of as THE modern workflow in this area?
======
stocktech
I don't understand if you're asking about ETL and data warehousing or about BI
and analytics.

~~~
whatwasmypwd
I wanted to open general discussion, so both.

